
Google to shut down non-profit platform One Today - n-exploit
As a technology professional in the social sector, I wanted to share an email that I received just a few minutes ago. It looks like Google will be shutting down the One Today platform, a social hub for non-profit organizations to share and promote fundraising initiatives.<p>&quot;Hello,<p>We have an important update to share with you.<p>We launched Google One Today seven years ago to help people donate to causes they care about. In the last few years, we have seen donors choose other products to fundraise for their favorite nonprofits.<p>As a result, we will shut down One Today on February 6th, 2020.<p>New nonprofits will no longer be able to sign up for One Today. The Google One Today app will be turned off, and any open projects will be deleted. We will ensure that 100% of funds donated on One Today prior to February 6th are disbursed to the relevant nonprofits.<p>If you have any questions, please feel free to contact the One Today team.<p>Thank you for your donations and partnership.<p>The Google One Today team&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;onetoday.google.com&#x2F;
======
pathartl
I wonder if they have these emails created as an email template:

"Hello,

We have an important update to share with you.

We launched Google ${ProductName} ${DateCreated} ago to ${ProductTagline}.

As a result, we will shut down ${ProductName} on ${ProductEOL}.

${GTFOMessage}

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact the ${ProductName}
team.

${HeartfeltClosingSentence}

The Google ${ProductName} team."

~~~
reaperducer
Surely by now there must be a Google product deathpool somewhere on the
intarwebs.

Perhaps it exists as a Google Sheet?

~~~
buster
> Surely by now there must be a Google product deathpool somewhere on the
> intarwebs.

> Perhaps it exists as a Google Sheet?

[https://killedbygoogle.com/](https://killedbygoogle.com/)

------
OrangeMango
I am reading this right? They are giving 8 days of notice?

I'm inclined to think that they are doing this for legal reasons or something.

~~~
johntash
Possibly found a major security issue and just don't want to spend the effort
to fix it?

------
mark_l_watson
Wow, I am surprised since it was an easy way to give money without ending up
on an email list, as well as being good optics for Google.

------
haunter
Stadia when?

------
gowld
According to the he Play Store reviews, the product was abandoned years ago.

